# Need Help Identifying These Hayes Disc Brakes



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

I recently purchased a 1998 Schwinn Homegrown All Mountain XLT. I need help identifying the Hayes hydraulic disc brakes. Both brakes say Hayes but don't carry a model number. The rear has "3547" engraved on the inside edge.

I've been to Heritage Products | Hayes Disc Brake. These brakes don't appear in any of their photos.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. The brakes need servicing.....at least pads and bleeding, maybe more.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

"Purple" versions, first real retail Hayes aka G1 
Use the small plastic funnel at the master to bleed. Syringe at the caliper. Easy.
Pads, caliper kits, hoses are the same as G2. There are some variations of the master cylinders though.
BTI shows caliper parts, but masters are gone. You can use G2 aka HFX Master cylinders/levers.


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

banks said:


> "Purple" versions, first real retail Hayes aka G1
> Use the small plastic funnel at the master to bleed. Syringe at the caliper. Easy.
> Pads, caliper kits, hoses are the same as G2. There are some variations of the master cylinders though.
> BTI shows caliper parts, but masters are gone. You can use G2 aka HFX Master cylinders/levers.


Great info. Thanks.

What is BTI?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Nice find! I have a similar set of those same brakes. They do a good job but lack the finese of newer brake models. I use pads for HFX-Mag.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I have several bikes worth of the original purple-logo brakes sitting here, some with that unique 22 mm caliper mount.

Were they just called Hayes Mag brakes? Does that correctly describe the material they were cast from? I remember when the first appeared on a Trek 8900 with the original SID fork.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Were they just called Hayes Mag brakes? Does that correctly describe the material they were cast from?.


Correct on both counts.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

Hayes G1 22mms are quite valuable to some folkes with old school rides


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

John Barrett said:


> Great info. Thanks.
> 
> What is BTI?


Bicycle Technologies International


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

III. Hayes Disc Brake History
1972 – Schwinn 200E Series bicycle disc brake
1993 – Production of DiaCompe Speed Check Disk Brake
1997 – HFX Mag
1999 – Cable Actuated Hydraulic
2000 – Redesigned flip-flop Mag MC 2 piece clamp
G1 Caliper 74mm post mount
2001 – HMX-1 Mechanical
2002 – HFX-Comp
HML Mechanical Levers
2003 – HFX Mag Plus
HFX Nine MC
G2 Caliper
2004 – HFX Nine Carbon
MX-1 Mechanical
MX-2 Mechanical
Wave Rotors
2005 – El Camino
Sole
2 Piece Nine MC
BFL Levers
V-Series 6 & 8" Rotors
2006 – MX 3
V7 Rotor
SRL Lever


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the time line! I had no idea that they were involved with that early Dia Compe disc brake.

So the original brake they started with in 1997 was an HFX Mag, which got more distinctions with time.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/wp-content/themes/hdb/pdf/45-14550DEnglishForWeb.pdf


----------



## RoxMDO (Nov 12, 2011)

doc Zox said:


> http://www.hayesdiscbrake.com/wp-content/themes/hdb/pdf/45-14550DEnglishForWeb.pdf


Thanks for the link.
I just ordered pads and Hayes Bleed Kit from JensonUSA.
Let the fun begin.


----------



## Swaddo (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a set of these Hayes original brakes on a 1999 Kona Stb Dee Lux and the brake lever has broken. I doubt these brakes exists anymore what is next best brake option to put on this downhill bike?


----------



## eporter (Nov 12, 2007)

Swaddo said:


> I have a set of these Hayes original brakes on a 1999 Kona Stb Dee Lux and the brake lever has broken. I doubt these brakes exists anymore what is next best brake option to put on this downhill bike?


Swaddo, did you ever figure this out? I've got a 2001 Stab Primo I'm bringing up to speed. I'm sure there are better disc brake options now. Not sure if it's worth reviving 20 year old brakes on a DH bike. Brakes are more important on a DH...


----------



## nicobees (Jan 12, 2022)

Swaddo said:


> I have a set of these Hayes original brakes on a 1999 Kona Stb Dee Lux and the brake lever has broken. I doubt these brakes exists anymore what is next best brake option to put on this downhill bike?


Hi Swaddo, I know some couple of months have passed since your message, but I try anyway. Do you still have this pair of breaks? In case I would be interested into them 
Thanks a lot


----------

